# flatbeds for pickups?



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

Does anybody know of any body fabricators that manufactuer flatbed bodys (inexpensive) for pickups? I have a 2002 f350 srw psd reg cab 8ft. bed. and am looking to check into this. Company names or web sites would be much appreciated if you know of anyl.


Thanks for the help

Land Design


(tried a search , no luck)


----------



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

Try this again, the last sentence is "if you know of any"

thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If you have any truck equipment dealers in your area that would be a good place to see if there are any available. If not try your local truck dealer most likely they have a name or a place that will have what your looking for. Or try this site www.readingbody.com


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Knapheide.com and check with local dealers,Reading is also a good body,wish you were closer,i would build you one!BTW,i have seen the Knapheide flatbed at a dealer in NH $795 cash and carry.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*Land Design*

Check these out.....
www.tafcoequip.com
www.crysteel.com
www.tamaquatrucktrailer.com

Gene


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I put an Alum-Line flatbed on my F-350. You can see a picture in the Finally got a picture... thread.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

There is a local company here that has nice little flatbeds starting at $595.00 CDN.Would be real cheap in US dollars 

How far from the border are you,might be worth a trip.

I can dig up the ad if you want more info.


----------



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

wyldman.........

if you have the ad/price/#, i'll take it

Thanks,


Land Design

(40 min. from border)


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Flat Beds*

Land Design,

Contact John O. @ Mast Lawncare & Snowplowing for an inexpensive Flat Bed.

He has built and designed numerous flat beds.

Great Fabricator. 

You can reach him @ 616-647-9747, he is located in Walker, MI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you,couldn't find the ad.I think this is the company.Couldn't find a website,just address and phone number.

Wiltsie Truck Bodies

P.O. Box 216, Aylmer, ON 
N5H 2R9 

(519) 773-2066 

Van bodies, stake bodies, service bodies, dump bodies, grain bodies, cattle van hoists, tailage loaders, pick-up cabs, pick-up truck equipment, gas tanks, fifth wheel trailers


----------



## cclllc (Feb 12, 2000)

*flatbeds*

http://www.etrailerdepot.com/
May be too far from you to mess with.I recommend their work though.They build a heck of a trailer.


----------



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

thanks wyldman


----------



## snowpushn420 (Dec 28, 2002)

*flatbed*

Just make sure you get one with a "headache rack" to protect the back of the cab. Watch some of these cheaper models as that's where they're saving the money......


----------

